

Taking maths to the street - the maths busker - bensummers
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8748004.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I know Matt quite well, he's one of the people involved in the MathsJam:
<http://www.mathsjam.com>

He's pretty good too, and I'm looking forward to seeing people start to do
math based tricks on the street and getting people engaged. They're actually
doing quite well, and learning fast.

